# DNS konfigurieren



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. Juni 2003)

Hiho,
ich hab hier ein IIS-Buch vor mir und Google nebenher rennen, aber ich krieg das mit dem Dns einfach nicht hin. Ich will eigentlich nur meinem Nameserver sagen, dass meine Domain auf ihm läuft. Ich hab mir nen Webserver gemietet, der eben den kleinen Haken des selbst zu verwaltenden DNS hat. Hat einer von euch ein Tutorial zu: "Hallo Nameserver, das hier ist meine Domain"?

Thx im voraus
Caleb


----------



## tuxracer (23. Juni 2003)

Ich hoffe Du arbeitest mit w2k server.wenn Du nämlich mit w2k prof arbeitest, kannst Du zwar nen IIS einrichten, aber keinen DNS Server.
Wenn Du w2k Server hast, musst Du eigentlich nur ADS installieren und Deine DNS konfiguration ist schon mal funktionstüchtig.
Zwar richtet er dann keine reverse zone ein aber zumindest läuft der DNS.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (24. Juni 2003)

Hat sich erledigt. Mein DNS lief die ganze Zeit sauber, der Fehler lag beim Provider  

Bin also doch nicht so doof 

Ach ja, mein MX-Eintrag is noch irgendwie buggy. Anstatt zu test@domain.de gehen die Mails an test@nameserver.de. Das werd ich aber auch noch hinkriegen 

p.s. natürlich hab ich win2k Server


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

jaja das leidige problem mit den providern


----------

